
How to choose a good mobile ad network | Developer Economics - connochristou
http://www.developereconomics.com/choose-good-mobile-ad-network/
======
maxromeo
What a useless article, it just state the obvious "Experimenting with various
solutions to find the ones that best match your needs is critical"

"Experiment with various" means, for each network: 1) register 2) install
their sdk 3) test the app to see if the ad network is REALLY working, each ad
network has specific requirements. 4) wait for ALL your users to update your
app(s!) to the newest version 5) wait at least 1 month to have some meaningful
data

